# Ryan re-o-then



## Concretestorm (May 21, 2017)

I picked up a nice used reothen. What type of reel should I order to verticut with?
Anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

What kind did you get? What kind of blades are on it?


----------



## Concretestorm (May 21, 2017)

Mightyquinn said:


> What kind did you get? What kind of blades are on it?


It says model #544878. It has a honda engine, and currently it has flail blades that REALLY tore up my grass.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

I think the fixed blades would do better.

​
Looks like a nice machine. I really like the infinite depth adjustment - that's something my Classen doesn't do.


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

I have the B&S version. Mine came with the flail for de-thatching and the 1/8" fixed blades for slit seeding. When I bought it 7 years ago there were a number of blades (1/16 and 1/32) available with different spacing options. I was told recently that the optional blades are no longer available. However I may have been misinformed:
http://www.beaconequipment.com.au/product/commercial/ryan-ren-o-thin/
Click on "Blade options"


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

It does seem that Schiller/Ryan no longer sells the complete reels or manufactures all the replacement parts for the older model Renothins:
https://www.jackssmallengines.com/jacks-parts-lookup/manufacturer/ryan/ryan/renothin

I did find this place which has the 1/8 1/16 and 1/32 bladed reels at a better price for older models. Of course you would want to verify that they would fit your 544878.
https://www.singlecylinderstore.com/RYAN-547453A-1-32IN-BLADES,-3-4IN-SP
Someone else would need to advise if any of those would be appropriate for Bermuda slicing. I can only say that the 1/8 reel is great for slit seeding, but is very aggressive when used over established KBG.


----------



## 2xjtn (Nov 29, 2017)

Hey there, I might be able to help with your Ren-o-Thin questions. These are great machines and have been using them for years!
You'll want to ditch that flail reel - the only use I think that might have on fine turf is to break up aeration cores..You can piece together your own reel assembly from still-available parts and maybe re-use the bearings and pulley from the flail reel. I order parts from Jacks Small Engines. Here are the three to get you going:
517148 SHAFT 
305134 NUT JAM 7/8 14
64163113 WSHR .890X1.50X.090
For spacers, i just cut some Sch 80 PVC pipe pieces to whatever spacing I need. For bearings/holders I just go to the local bearing place.
Im working on building a slice seeding reel using the Mataway blades. I order these from R&R Products part #R523293
Will post pics soon.


----------



## gene_stl (Oct 29, 2017)

I recently spoke to a tech support guy,(Jeff Langhoff) at Schiller Grounds Care which manufactures Ryan, and other turf machine products, and was told that the different reels for older model Ren-O-Thins, are still available. They are about $400 by the time you are done. They also have a wheeled stand which will hold the one (actually up to three reels) you are not using. You have to buy it through a dealer though and you need to have the exact part number for your ren o thin available because there have been lots of different models made over the years. I think the main difference is some of them had double belts and others had singles. I would get the part number from Ryan tech support and go to your dealer with it.

https://www.ryanturf.com/customer-service/

I think the guy said that the older Ren O Thin and the Mataway reels were the same but the newest Ren O Thin reels were different. I was asking him if a reel with spring tines as shown with the new model Ren O Thin was available (for an older RenOThin) and was told that those were different and not interchangeable. But he said the other stuff was still available. He seemed very knowledgeable. I don't want to post his email but if anybody wants it send me a PM.


----------



## 2xjtn (Nov 29, 2017)

So here are some pics of my reel disassembly and rebuild using the Mataway overseeder blades.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

2xjtn said:


> So here are some pics of my reel disassembly and rebuild using the Mataway overseeder blades.


Nice!


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

That'll do some damage.  
How long did it take you to do the replacement?


----------



## wardconnor (Mar 25, 2017)

2xjtn said:


> So here are some pics of my reel disassembly and rebuild using the Mataway overseeder blades.


That's awesome. Good work.


----------

